# How Do I



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI GUYS, I don't know if this is in the right section but i am looking to try and date an Eterna and it is a quartz one, all I have to go on is the No's on the back and thet are 260. 2178. 22 s it has just a plain white face and it is in a gold plated case and just the name eterna and swiss under the 6 so any ideas please would be helpfull.

Thanks in advance, John


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No idea, sorry


----------

